# Geforce Gtx 550 TI mit 4Gb Speicher



## Alterac123 (3. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,

bei dem Pc meines Vaters mit einer Gtx 550 Ti , die eig. 1Gb Speicher haben soll, steht das sie 4Gb hat nämlich bei dem BLizzard PC Check für die Betas und als ich ihm APB Reloaded rutnergeladen habe, ist das einfach normal?


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, was die Tools da auslesen. Kann schon sein, dass es Normalzustand ist, dass sie Buggy sind. 

Jedenfalls hat die keine 4 GB. Gib halt mal "dxdiag" unter ausführen ein und schau da nach.


----------



## Alterac123 (3. September 2011)

Hm 

Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 55TI
Hersteller: NVIDIA 
Chiptyp: Geforce GTX 550 TI
DAC Typ: Integradet RAMDAC
Gesamtspeciher ca: 4056 MB
Anzeigemodus: 1024x768 (32bit) (60hz)
Monitor: PnP-Monitor (Standart)


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2011)

Kann schon eine 4GB-Version sein. Gibt es ja auch.

Weißt du, von welchem Hersteller sie ist?

Edit: Die einzige, die ich bei Geizhals gefunden habe ist die von Point of View: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/673480


----------



## Kamsi (3. September 2011)

der speicher wird fals rausgelesen 

ich habe eine geforce phantom 560 ti 2GB und windows erkennt sie als 3gb während everest sie richtig erkennt


----------



## Alterac123 (3. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Kann schon eine 4GB-Version sein. Gibt es ja auch.
> 
> Weißt du, von welchem Hersteller sie ist?



Aber was bringt denn eine mit 4GB?
Hat das irgendeinen Vorteil oder gibt es noch andere Programme, die das System auslesen?


----------



## Kamsi (3. September 2011)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Everest-Home-Edition_13012871.html


----------



## Grushdak (3. September 2011)

Everest als Auslesungstool würde ich nicht empfehlen, da das öfters mal fehlerhaft geschieht.
Keine Ahnung ob das nun besser ist - dennoch bleibe ich lieber bei WinAudit.

Zu den Karten mit viel Speicher:
Die benötigt man z.B. für CAD und z.B. im Maschinenbau - wenn sehr komplexe Sachen dargestellt werden müssen.
Für Gamer sind solche Karten aber eher derzeit unwichtig - außer man spielt mit 'nem ultragroßen Bildschirm.^^

Es gibt so einige Grafikkarten mit soviel Speicher.
Und ca 2008 kosteten gewisse Quadros noch so 3500 &#8364;uro

greetz


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Aber was bringt denn eine mit 4GB?
> Hat das irgendeinen Vorteil oder gibt es noch andere Programme, die das System auslesen?



Die bringt garnichts. Bereits 2 GB reichen locker für alles und da müsstest du die Spiele schon in Auflösungen spielen, wo eine 550 TI eh hoffnungslos überfordert wäre.
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es überhaupt eine 4 GB 550TI gibt. Jedenfalls ist der Ram in dieser Höhe reiner Bauernfang und sonst nichts, bei der Karte.

Aber er soll doch mal Everest dazu befragen, würde mich interessieren, was das Programm dazu sagt.


----------



## Tilhor (3. September 2011)

Also wenn du nicht mit Photoshop arbeitest oder viel mit Videos machst sind 4GB Videospeicher verschwendet. 
Die Grafikkarte hat auch nicht 4GB GDDR5 (?) RAM, meine hat 1GB und im Battle.Net steht 5GB. 
Das Tool liest nicht den Speicher sondern die maximale Speichergeschwindigkeit in Mhz aus. Das ist ein blöder Bug, dass da GB steht und nicht GHZ.


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. September 2011)

Dedizierter Videospeicher (ungleich) Gesammtvideospeicher, da wird noch was vom SYS-RAM abgezweigt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. September 2011)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Also wenn du nicht mit Photoshop arbeitest oder viel mit Videos machst sind 4GB Videospeicher verschwendet.
> Die Grafikkarte hat auch nicht 4GB GDDR5 (?) RAM, meine hat 1GB und im Battle.Net steht 5GB.
> Das Tool liest nicht den Speicher sondern die maximale Speichergeschwindigkeit in Mhz aus. Das ist ein blöder Bug, dass da GB steht und nicht GHZ.



4 GHz sind für GDDR5 ein wenig übertrieben. Sowas gibts nicht.


----------



## Tilhor (3. September 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> 4 GHz sind für GDDR5 ein wenig übertrieben. Sowas gibts nicht.



Nene, du verstehst da was falsch.
Aus dem Speichertakt (z.B. 1150MHZ, 1250MHZ) ergibt sich ein erhöhter Wert, sozusagen eine "maximal"-Geschwindigkeit welche nie erreicht wird. Der Systemcheck verwechselt diesen Maximal-Wert mit dem Videospeicher


----------

